# Recommended hose for stern tube to stuffing box



## GBurton (Jun 26, 2007)

Anybody had experience with this short piece of hose? Recommendations?

TIA


----------



## Northeaster (Jan 13, 2007)

go to :
Hamilton Marine - Search

search for packing (as it is also called a packing box )
They show some of the common sizes, and are under $10 each.

I am in Eastern Canada, and the local marine stores don't carry this type. People just seem to use heavy-duty heater hose, which is not recommended.


----------



## GBurton (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks a lot


----------



## gtod25 (Aug 5, 2000)

*You need 5 ply marine exaust hose...*

Check this web site for distributors in your area;

Buck Algonquin...Quality Marine Harware Since 1955

Do NOT use anything else. This is one area you do not want to cut corners.


----------



## Northeaster (Jan 13, 2007)

gtod25 - I agree, you do NOT want to cut corners here, as it is obviously hard to replace in a few years. However, the stuffing / packing box hose that you can see, in the Hamilton Marine link, is NOT cutting corners, It is the proper hose, sold in new complete stuffing box assemblies. It may just be precut pieces of extremely good heater hose, but for $10, a fella can't go wrong buying it. It is very thick-walled, reinforced hose, and does not have the "wrapped" look, that many heater hose do.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 16, 2006)

When I redid mine I replaced the short hose that came with it to a longer one. I had several feet of exposed prop shaft, so I put on a longer hose. It made the stuffing box adjustment so much easer.


----------



## gtod25 (Aug 5, 2000)

*Cheer up Summer will be in E.C. in 4 or 5 months.*



Northeaster said:


> packing box hose that you can see, in the Hamilton Marine link, is NOT cutting corners,


Northeaster

I was casting no aspersions on your Hamilton marine recommendation, I was simply agreeing with your last paragraph. I know that you lot in Eastern Canada are just coming out of hibernation this time of year and are a bit cranky and very hungry, so I forgive you. Especially as I live in Miami.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Several days ago I stumbled upon the best article I have ever seen on the subject of stuffing box repacking. One of the sailnet people posted a link to his description and photos. I tried to print it so I could take it with me and my 'puter wigged out -- I lost the link, the article, and all. I don't remember which of you was the author, and have spent about 3 hours looking, to no avail! Can you help me? The author had an old stuffing box in his tool chest, assembled it with a 1 inch stainless shaft for photographs. He had pictures of the tool he made to pick out the flax, a shot of a clean packing nut, taking a box apart with a pipe wrench and a basin wrench (same thing as a packing nut wrench!) and a good description. Can anyone lead me to the author and/or his web site? Thanks! ---Don


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Ragtimedon-

You're probably thinking of Halekai's article. I'll dig up a link for you in a bit if Halekai hasn't responded.

The articles are located *HERE.*


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Perfect! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

de nada.  Hey look, I'm a data retriever.


----------

